# menos mal



## Fbarrima

Menos mal

I know "menos mal" is translated into "it's a good think". My question is: what's the tense of the verb to be? Always present?

- Menos mal que va a venir. (it is a good think he is going to come?)
- Menos mal que vino. (it is / was a good thing he came?)

Cheers!


----------



## aztlaniano

Fbarrima said:


> I know "menos mal" is translated into "it's a good thin*g*". My question is: what's the tense of the verb to be? Always present?
> 
> - Menos mal que va a venir (it is a good thin*g* he is going to come?)
> - Menos mal que vino (it is / was a good thing he came?)


Bien. No necesariamente hace falta ningún verbo. 
He's going to come. A good thing, too.
En todo caso, no hace falta repetir el verbo principal. 
He cooked the meal. And it's a good thing he did.
He will cook. And it's a good thing he will.


----------



## jilar

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=menos mal
Piensa que es una expresión, una expresión así hecha, por lo tanto siempre será manifestada de ese modo, al menos cuando sustituya a "menos mal, afortunadamente, por suerte".

Ahora bien, traduce la expresión "it is a good thing" (ojo que tú has escrito thinK, un lapsus me imagino), sería: es algo bueno, es buena cosa.
¿Cierto?

Bien, pues ahora piensa que puedes manifestar la misma idea (por suerte, afortunadamente, menos mal), en español, pero diciendo la expresión que acabamos de observar, y, como es lógico, esa expresión puedes variarla según el tiempo verbal.

1.Es buena cosa que estés a mi lado = Es algo bueno que estés a mi lado = Por suerte estás a mi lado ... It is a good thing.

2.(Sería bueno/estaría bien) que estuvieses a mi lado = It would be a good thing ...

3. Fue (buena cosa/algo bueno) que estabas a mi lado = It was a good thing ...

It's puede significar It is, o It was, ya que es la contracción de ambas formas.
Observa que en el caso 3 (it was a good thing), en español, eso de "fue algo bueno" podría ser sustituido por "menos mal" que estabas a mi lado.
Pero esa sustitución es un tanto extraña en el segundo caso.

Por lo tanto siempre funcionará cuando la expresión inglesa pueda contraerse así "It´s"
Pero no podrá servir tal sutitución para otros tiempos, como por ejemplom futuro:
It wil be a good think = Será algo bueno
Y eso no equivale a "menos mal/por suerte/afortunadamente", sino que equivale a lo dicho "será algo bueno"

Espero haberme explicado. Ahora, que un nativo lo confirme. Yo sólo he aplicado la lógica


----------



## Bevj

Yo traduciría 'menos mal' como 'It's just as well'.
'It's a good thing' a mí me parece un expresión más positiva que 'It's just as well'. (Me resulta difícil de explicar )


----------



## lagodeluna

Bevj said:


> Yo traduciría 'menos mal' como 'It's just as well'.


----------



## aztlaniano

Bevj said:


> Yo traduciría 'menos mal' como 'It's just as well'.
> 'It's a good thing' a mí me parece un expresión más positiva que 'It's just as well'.


"Menos mal" me parece mucho más positivo que "It's just as well", que para mi gusto se podría traducir, "da igual", "no importa", "no pasa nada".
"Menos mal" frecuentemente implica alivio, "it's just as well" resta importancia a algo negativo. 
We arrive at the cinema and I realise I left my wallet at home. "Oh, no!". But I have a 50-euro note in my shirt pocket. ¡Menos mal!
Or, I find I don't have any money at all. "It's just as well, I didn't really want to see that film, anyway.


----------



## SevenDays

Fbarrima said:


> Menos mal
> 
> I know "menos mal" is translated into "it's a good think". My question is: what's the tense of the verb to be? Always present?
> 
> - Menos mal que va a venir. (it is a good think he is going to come?)
> - Menos mal que vino. (it is / was a good thing he came?)
> 
> Cheers!



I too think that "it's a good thing" is a fixed expression (frase hecha), which is invariable. Fixed expressions have no meaning on their own (in this case, we don't know what the "good thing" is), and so "meaning" (and "tense") is provided by the following clause: _it's a good thing he *came*_ (past); _it's a good thing he* is going to* come_ (future). If you say "it *was *a good thing he came," then you no longer have a fixed expression, in which case "was" is in the past tense to match the past tense "came" in what's called "sequence of tenses" (if the main clause is in the past tense, the subordinate clause must be in the past tense too). Either way is fine, as a fixed expression (_it's a good thing_) or as a main clause (_it was a good thing_). You can always find another fixed expression that doesn't include the verb "to be," such as "menos mal = thank goodness."
Cheers


----------



## donbeto

I've always thought of menos mal as "luckily".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo.

I think a reasonable translation of "menos mal que" ("meno male che") is "Thank goodness".

GS


----------



## Gabriel

donbeto said:


> I've always thought of menos mal as "luckily".




Or "fortunately".

That are also common in Spanish interchangeably with "menos mal" (Menos mal que pudo venir / Por suerte pudo venir / Por fortuna pudo venir / Afortunadamente pudo venir", except where "Menos mal" is used as a stand-alone sentence, like in the example of the cinema by Atzlaniano.


----------



## aztlaniano

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> I think a reasonable translation of "menos mal que" ("meno male che") is "Thank goodness".





donbeto said:


> I've always thought of menos mal as "luckily".


I agree.


----------



## Peterdg

SevenDays said:


> I too think that "it's a good thing" is a fixed expression (frase hecha), which is invariable. Fixed expressions have no meaning on their own (in this case, we don't know what the "good thing" is), and so "meaning" (and "tense") is provided by the following clause: _it's a good thing he *came*_ (past); _it's a good thing he* is going to* come_ (future). If you say "it *was *a good thing he came," then you no longer have a fixed expression, in which case "was" is in the past tense to match the past tense "came" in what's called "sequence of tenses" (if the main clause is in the past tense, the subordinate clause must be in the past tense too). Either way is fine, as a fixed expression (_it's a good thing_) or as a main clause (_it was a good thing_). You can always find another fixed expression that doesn't include the verb "to be," such as "menos mal = thank goodness."
> Cheers


Well, it's almost invariable. In reported speech, it can become "it was a good thing".

_He said that it was a good thing that he finally showed up._

Note that it is NOT the verb that follows "it is/was a good thing" that determines the choice of "is/was", but the time frame in which the expression is placed.


----------



## lagodeluna

Another one that comes to mind is "good job"
Menos mal que llegamos temprano - (it's a) good job we arrived early


----------



## jilar

No sé con absoluta certeza qué significa "It's just as well", sólo puedo buscar esa expresión en un diccionario y asumir que tiene el significado (para todos los angloparlantes) que propone ese diccionario.

Lo que sí tengo claro son las expresiones en mi lengua materna:

-Menos mal = Por suerte/fortuna = Afortunadamente = _Luckily_ -> Es decir, es una expresión optimista, *siempre* _always_, que depende de la suerte o fortuna. Y *siempre* manifiesta el *alivio o tranquilidad* que sentimos cuando la manifestamos.

_menos mal.__   1. loc. interj. U.  para indicar alivio porque no ocurre o no ha ocurrido algo malo que se  temía, o porque ocurre o ha ocurrido algo bueno con lo que apenas se  contaba._


El otro caso es algo diferente:
-Da igual = Tanto da = Me es indiferente -> Ni ganamos ni perdemos nada, es algo que carece de importancia, no nos influye o causa molestias. No es que manifieste alivio, sino indiferencia.

¿Qué he visto?
http://diccionario.reverso.net/ingles-espanol/it's just as well it's insured
Ahí proponen "it's just as well" como "menos mal", y en el ejemplo completo "it's just as well it's insured" resulta que la traducción la proponen como "menos mal que está asegurado" ... Lo que tiene pleno sentido en mi idioma, sería algo como "Luckily my car is insured"

Pero también tiene sentido decir : _Da igual, mi coche está asegurado_.
En este caso, lo que sucedió (supongamos un accidente, con daños en el coche), no es que nos alegre, ni tampoco que el coche esté asegurado, sino que los daños no nos preocupan, manifestamos indiferencia por lo que ha ocurrido ... la razón es que no nos repercute en nuestro bolsillo, ya que el seguro cubre el accidente.

Otro ejemplo que veo:
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/es/diccionario/britanico/it-s-just-as-well-that

Aquí porponen una frase de ejemplo:
It's beginning to rain - it's just as well that we brought our umbrellas

Aquí, tal cual está la frase, en español sólo tiene sentido si "its just as well" lo entendemos como "menos mal= afortunadamente"
Empieza a llover - (menos mal que)=afortunadamente trajimos nuestros paraguas.
En este caso, cuando manifestamos eso, es que nos alegramos, manifestamos el alivio con ese "menos mal".

Sí es verdad que la frase también puede decirse así:
Uno dice -_Empieza a llover_ -
y el otro responde - _Da igual = tanto da, tenemos los paraguas_.
En este caso muestra indiferencia, que llueva no le preocupa/importa. Ni se alegra ni se entristece. ¿Por qué no le preocupa? Porque lleva paraguas.
Supongamos que sigan andando bajo la lluvia, y empieza a soplar el viento mucho, tanto que les rompe los paraguas. Mala suerte ¿no?
Pero, por suerte, encuentran un portal (entrada a un edificio) que está abierto, donde se pueden refugiar de la lluvia.

Uno de ellos, manifestaría antes:
Menos mal que encontramos el portal abierto. (manifiesta alivio, alegría, debida a la "suerte" o "fortuna")
que:
Da igual que encontráramos el portal abierto. (manifiesta claramente "indiferencia", lo que tiene menos sentido, viendo la situación)


----------



## levmac

lagodeluna said:


> Another one that comes to mind is "good job"
> Menos mal que llegamos temprano - (it's a) good job we arrived early



That is usually how my brain translates it!


----------



## jfede

Another (more informal) option - "_thank God_ he's coming"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

I agree 

GS


----------



## Nipnip

I have always translated as "at least", Just as well or is a good thing won't do it. Fortunately or luckily are certainly two good alternatives.


----------



## aztlaniano

Nipnip said:


> I have always translated as "at least",


???
Sería "por lo menos".


----------



## Nipnip

aztlaniano said:


> ???
> Sería "por lo menos".


 Así es.


----------



## aztlaniano

Nipnip said:


> Así es.


Este hilo trata de "menos mal". Parece que propones "at least" como traducción de "menos mal".


----------



## Nipnip

aztlaniano said:


> Este hilo trata de "menos mal". Parece que propones "at least" como traducción de "menos mal".



No encuentro ninguna diferencia semántica entre ambos.

Menos mal que viniste.
Al menos viniste.


----------



## elprofe

Pues sí que hay diferencia semántica.
Al menos viniste: Te dignaste a venir. Aunque luego no hicieras nada más ni aportaras nada, viniste y es suficiente. Ya has hecho más que otros.
Menos mal que viniste: Tuvimos suerte de que vinieras. Sin tu aporte no podríamos haberlo conseguido. El hecho de que vinieras nos ayudó mucho


----------



## jmx

Nipnip said:


> No encuentro ninguna diferencia semántica entre ambos.
> 
> Menos mal que viniste.
> Al menos viniste.


!Pues yo sí encuentro mucha diferencia! 

Menos mal que viniste. -> Por ej., estábamos teniendo problemas, pero desde que viniste, con tu ayuda se arreglaron. 

Al menos viniste. -> Por ej., no te molestaste en avisar por teléfono o correo, ni en traer lo que te pedimos, pero al menos viniste.


----------



## jilar

Nipnip said:


> No encuentro ninguna diferencia semántica entre ambos.
> 
> Menos mal que viniste.
> Al menos viniste.



Bueno, *menos mal* que ("me alegro de que" o "afortunadamente") el español es tu lengua materna, así que, *al menos* (como mínimo, es lo menos/mínimo que espero), si miras ambos significados en el diccionario deberías entender sin género de dudas sus diferencias.

*al, *o* a lo, **menos**.* * 1.* locs. conjunts. U. para denotar una excepción o salvedad. _Nadie ha venido, al menos que yo sepa_
* 2.* locs. conjunts. Aunque no sea otra cosa, aunque no sea más. _Permítaseme al menos decir mi opinión_ _Valdrá al menos cinco mil pesetas

*por lo **menos**.*_

* 1.* loc. conjunt. Como mínimo.
* 2.* loc. conjunt. *al menos.*

*menos **mal**.*

* 1.* loc. interj. U.  para indicar alivio porque no ocurre o no ha ocurrido algo malo que se  temía, o porque ocurre o ha ocurrido algo bueno con lo que apenas se  contaba.




Claro que tus dos frases de ejemplo son posibles, pero tienen un significado muy diferente. La primera significa "afortunadamente, viniste" (quien habla se alegra del hecho de que tú vinieras), y la segunda equivale a "como mínimo, viniste" (aquí quien habla no manifiesta su alivio o alegría de ninguna forma, sólo te está expresando que hiciste lo mínimo que podías haber hecho, se sustituye por lo tanto con "como mínimo").


----------



## aztlaniano

Nipnip said:


> Menos mal que viniste.
> Al menos viniste.


Menos mal que viniste. Me has salvado la vida.
Al menos viniste. No has podido hacer nada para salvarme, me voy a morir igual, pero agradezco el gesto.


----------



## Rodal

Bevj said:


> Yo traduciría 'menos mal' como 'It's just as well'.
> 'It's a good thing' a mí me parece un expresión más positiva que 'It's just as well'. (Me resulta difícil de explicar )



No es correcto. Just as well es tanto mejor. 
Menos mal is una expresión de alivio ante un resultado positivo de algo que se pensaba que iba a salir mal.


----------

